# Herebert Diezel Amp!



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everybody! I was just wondering what your thoughts are on this amp...I am in the market for an amp and am in between two polar opposites in my amp considerations....a mesa boogie stiletto ace 2x12 combo...or this...i just recently purchased a Gibson Les Paul custom in silverburst...I would be playin in my basement...would this be overkill? How is the low volume sound (I already know at high volumes its a monster). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Just another note. I play a lot of tool, pearl jam, nirvana, RHCP, etc... I also have a fender stratocaster hss deluxe...also for effects pedal, only a fulltone clyde deluxe wah, soon a Boss DD-30 delay.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That sir, is one over the top amp.

$4100 US, it better be the best out there, check out the reviews..
That low volume clip sure sounded loud, if I can't hear the strings then its louder than room level.

Bottom line this is a pro level amp, if you got the skill and the cash then go for it.
If you don't you will look like the rich guy in the Ferrari in the slow lane LOL..just kidding.

http://synergyguitars.com/Diezel-Amplifiers/Diezel-Herbert-GP-Review.htm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCkxQsqqI4s


----------



## Shorts_Mike (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol I'll be the first to admit I don't have the "skills" in terms of being a pro or anything. I am relatively new to the guitar (closing in on a year), but I am completely enamored with it (2-3 hours a day easy). And luckily, I have run into some cash and am only 22. I still have another year of uni (covered - no debt) and am shopping for an amp after the acquisition of a new guitar. It may seem stupid to be doing all of this at my age, and guitar experience level, but its something that I am comfortable with at this point and I would rather buy quality one time than slowly upgrade (buying and hocking) my way one step at a time (or wait a few years when I'm on my own and to concerned with money to have the balls to drop on something badass like this). I'm not saying I'm going to definitely grab this Herbert Diezel or the Mesa, but I'm researching. Seeing what everybody thinks. lol It may seem a bit overkill though, although if you listen closely you can hear his string in the youtube clip lol.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool, all the power to you then.

I still think your best bet is to go down to Long & McQuade sign up for the rental thing and bring home a Mesa 2-12 or 4-12 then get a new head each week. Rent everything they have and try it out at home, nothing will give you a better understanding than that.
Mesa, Marshall, Fender, Yorkville, Soldano, and lots more that I can't think of..all can be tried at home.

A great underated amp that comes in a decent price is the Marshall JVM 100 watt head, it can cover almost any type of music and is Midi for down the road.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I wouldnt' get it. Why? Because it IS total overkill for your basement. Unless you want to fork out that $4K now on just the head (another $1000 on a great cab), and then never have to buy a new amp ever again. But buying new gear is fun, and that would take the fun out of it. 

Herberts are more the "extreme" modern metal crowd, the VH4 is the all-round-ass-whooper in the lineup.

If you'll shell out for a Diezel, check out this guy: canadian, half the price, and his amps sound freakin awesome www.petersamplification.com


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You know what you should get.. a Mesa Mark 5, can't go wrong with that and it will cover all your tones.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Unless you don't want the Mark style tone


----------

